# 650d bracketing issue



## 8thsinner (Dec 9, 2013)

I had something strange happen to me today, when I was down to about 40 shots left on the card. (8g) it wouldn't let me shoot bracketed images.
I was in manual mode and had no problem the few hours before that.

Any idea what caused this?
Space regulating protocol or something?



Doing the right thing is bleeding for the cause


----------

